# Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?



## Maja.h (17. Dezember 2009)

*Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Danke für den Link.
> 
> Besonders interessant fand ich das Statement von Jochen K. vom gamerdeals-shop.de. Von Einzelfällen abgesehen handelt es sich bei den günstigen Keys also grundsätzlich doch um legale Keys.
> Quelle: Sidewatch



VORSICHT. diese unkritische übernahme der aussage eines key-shop-betreibers verwundert. die rechtslage ist da nämlich schon eindeutig.

es gibt sehr wohl eine klare rechtssprechung dieses thema betreffend.

hier in dem kommentar zum urteil entsprechend zusammengefasst: Kommentar zum Artikel:Veräußerung von Softwarelizenzen durch den Erwerber ohne Zustimmung des Herstellers unzulässig

ich hoffe es wird in zukunft auf die rechtsprechung rücksicht genommen, wenn es um dieses thema geht. schliesslich herrscht schon verwirrung genug 




INU-Edit: Hier gehts zum Urteil:

Hessenrecht Landesrechtsprechungsdatenbank Entscheidungen der hessischen Gerichte OLG Frankfurt 11. Zivilsenat | 11 W 15/09 | Beschluss | Urheberrechtsschutz für Computerprogramme: Unberechtigte Weitergabe von Nutzungsrechten


----------



## INU.ID (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Call of Duty 6 - Modern Warfare 2: 200 Mio. US-Dollar Entwicklungskosten, drittes Studio?*

Danke für den Hinweis, ich habe den betreffenden Satz soeben neutraler "gestaltet".

Etwas verwirrend finde ich das auf der Seite des OLG FaM von "Software-Echtheitszertifikaten (COAs)" (((COA - certificate of authenticity))) gesprochen wird, die Frau Anwältin dann (zumindest in der Überschrift) von "Softwarelizenzen" allgemein spricht, und im Kommentar heißt es dann sogar "Betrifft grundsätzlich "downloadbare" Softwareprodukte/Lizenzen, auch Computerspiele!"

Quelle: Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt am Main

Hier das komplette Urteil:
Hessenrecht Landesrechtsprechungsdatenbank Entscheidungen der hessischen Gerichte OLG Frankfurt 11. Zivilsenat | 11 W 15/09 | Beschluss | Urheberrechtsschutz für Computerprogramme: Unberechtigte Weitergabe von Nutzungsrechten

Ich als Laie kann daraus nicht erkennen das der Onlinehandel mit Softwarekeys grundsätzlich illegal ist.


----------



## Maja.h (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Call of Duty 6 - Modern Warfare 2: 200 Mio. US-Dollar Entwicklungskosten, drittes Studio?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> ...Etwas verwirrend finde ich das auf der Seite des OLG FaM von "Software-Echtheitszertifikaten (COAs)" (((COA - certificate of authenticity))) gesprochen wird, die Frau Anwältin dann (zumindest in der Überschrift) von "Softwarelizenzen" allgemein spricht, und im Kommentar heißt es dann sogar "Betrifft grundsätzlich "downloadbare" Softwareprodukte/Lizenzen, auch Computerspiele!"...
> 
> ...Ich als Laie kann daraus nicht erkennen das der Onlinehandel mit Softwarekeys grundsätzlich illegal ist.



in der tat ist es recht verwirrend, wie auch die vielen berichte von "möchtegern-juristen" im internet, die über dieses thema spekulieren und irgendwo aufgeschnappte informationen weitergeben 

deswegen ist es so wichtig auf klare rechtliche entscheidungen hinzuweisen, damit nicht halb- oder unwahrheit immer weiter verbreitet werden. beispiel: das oft erwähnte "neue europäische recht" bei internetauktionen 

die lösung für ihre verwirrung ist die tatsache, dass es in der hauptsache dieser verhandlungen tatsächlich um "WinXp"-lizenzen ging. allerdings haben die gerichte in der begründung die möglichkeit weitergehende feststellungen abzugeben. da aber die ausführliche veröffentlichung dieser begründungen oft den rahmen sprengen würde, werden kurzfassungen veröffentlich, in denen man sich auf die wesentlichen passagen konzentriert, welche die hauptsache betreffen.

oft ist es notwendig erst eine vollständige urteilsbegründung abzuwarten, um diese (und damit auch das urteil) auch entsprechen rechtlich bewerten zu können.

den vom pressesprecher des OLG FaM verfassten kurztext übernimmt die rechtsanwältnis wortgleich.

der kommentar dagegen geht auf die urteilsbegründung im langtext ein und beschäftigt sich mit dem "gesamtbild", welches nunmal in der urteilsbegründung sich allgemein mit der frage des rechtmässigen handels mit lizenzschlüsseln, sowohl mit, wie auch ohne werkstück, sprich datenträger, beschäftigt.

kurzfassung: handel mit reinen lizenzschlüsseln für downloadversionen dann rechtens, wenn einverständnis des rechteinhabers vorliegt. wenn der schlüssel aber incl. eines werkstück/datenträgers weiterverkauft wird, kann der rechteinhaber nach dem "ersten" verkauf nicht mehr auf weitere verkäufe einfluss nehmen ("erschöpfungsgrundsatz" für die urheberrechte). voraussetzung dafür ist aber, dass der datenträger immer mitverkauft wird, denn nur an diesem "materiellen" Stück kann die erschöpfung erfolgen, nicht an den Lizenzschlüsseln selbst, denn diese erlauben ja den download der software/spiel und dies stellt eine durch rechteinhaber unautorisierte vervielfälltigung dar.

somit laufen die argumente dieser dubiosen keyhändler ins leere, sie würde retailboxen kaufen und schon dadurch würde die erschöpfung eintreten, was zur folge hätte, dass die rechteinhaber keinen einfluss auf den weiterverkauf der reinen lizenzkeys (downloadkeys) haben dürften. dem stellen sich die gerichte in der begründung klar entgegen.

um rechtmässig mit software/spielen zu handeln bleibt den keyhändlern also nur eine lieferung incl. datenträger, was ihren namen dann unsinnig erscheinen lässt 

so sind zb. importe der retailboxen aus UK rechtmässig, solange sie allerdings die deutschen gesetze nicht verletzen, zb. altersbeschränkungen.

ich hoffe ich konnte die verwirrung ein wenig lichten 

übrigens respekt vor dem interesse an gerichtsurteilen. die materie erscheint manchmal doch ganz trocken, es sei denn, man schaut hinter die kulissen


----------



## INU.ID (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Call of Duty 6 - Modern Warfare 2: 200 Mio. US-Dollar Entwicklungskosten, drittes Studio?*



Maja.h schrieb:


> kurzfassung: handel mit reinen lizenzschlüsseln für downloadversionen dann rechtens, wenn einverständnis des rechteinhabers vorliegt. wenn der schlüssel aber incl. eines werkstück/datenträgers weiterverkauft wird, kann der rechteinhaber nach dem "ersten" verkauf nicht mehr auf weitere verkäufe einfluss nehmen ("erschöpfungsgrundsatz" für die urheberrechte). voraussetzung dafür ist aber, dass der datenträger immer mitverkauft wird, denn nur an diesem "materiellen" Stück kann die erschöpfung erfolgen, nicht an den Lizenzschlüsseln selbst, denn diese erlauben ja den download der software/spiel und dies stellt eine durch rechteinhaber unautorisierte vervielfälltigung dar.
> 
> somit laufen die argumente dieser dubiosen keyhändler ins leere, sie würde retailboxen kaufen



Kaufe ich einen Key der vom Hersteller dazu gedacht wurde weiterverkauft zu werden ist es legal, richtig?. Kaufe ich einen Key (und nur den Key) welcher von einer Verpackung / von einem Datenträger eingescannt wurde ist es illegal, richtig?

Doch wie kann ich als Kunde überhaupt feststellen woher der Key stammt? Nicht jeder schreibt dies in sein Angebot.

*Und was ist, wenn ich zb. einen Key inkl. Datenträger/Verpackung erwerbe, wie zb. in vielen Auktionen möglich, dann aber auf die Zusendung des Datenträgers/der Verpackung verzichte?* Dann habe ich ja das komplette "Paket" erworben, ich bin der (legale) Besitzer, aber ich authorisiere den Händler diesen Datenträger/ die Verpackung vor Ort zu entsorgen? Es geht ja primär nur um das sparen der Versandkosten, und nur so kann ich eine Software direkt/sofort nach dem Kauf nutzen. 

Wenn ich die Software zugesandt bekomme verliere ich die "Nutzungserlaubnis" doch auch nicht wenn ich Verpackung und Datenträger entsorge, oder?

MFG


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Ein Beitrag, den ich dem Kollegen INU.ID bereits anders weitig schrieb, soll hier der Vollständigkeit halber mal als Zitat eingefügt werden. Deckt sich aber weitestgehend mit Maja.h's Post:



> Verwirrend ist das Ganze nicht, wenn man es auf den größten gemeinsamen Nenner bringt.
> 
> Egal, ob nun Software-Key, Lizenz (allgemein), Software-Echtheitszertifikaten, Softwarelizenzen. Alle diese Begrifflichkeiten umschreiben ein und dasselbe.
> 
> ...


Bin mal gespannt, in wie weit sich das auf den Handel mit Keys auswirken wird. Es wirft aber auch weitere Fragen auf.

Umfasst der Begriff "Datenträger" nur die vom Hersteller beigelegten CD/DVD oder kann man auch darunter die vom Hersteller erlaubten (zwangsweise durch das UrhG > §69d II UrhG) Sicherungskopien verstehen, die notwendig sind für eine dauerhafte Nutzung der Software? Denn spätestens hier hätten wir einen Datenträger, der der Erschöpfung unterliegen könnte. Solche Sicherungskopien sind ja gängige Praxis bei Downloads von Spielen oder Office Software.

*EDIT*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Kaufe ich einen Key der vom Hersteller dazu gedacht wurde weiterverkauft zu werden ist es legal, richtig?. Kaufe ich einen Key (und nur den Key) welcher von einer Verpackung / von einem Datenträger eingescannt wurde ist es illegal, richtig?



Kurz, Ja



INU.ID schrieb:


> Doch wie kann ich als Kunde überhaupt feststellen woher der Key stammt? Nicht jeder schreibt dies in sein Angebot.



Andere Frage. Wie kann ich bei einem Auto feststellen, dessen Fahrzeugnummer weg gefeilt wurde, woher es stammt? Hier gilt Eigenverantwortung des Käufers. Er muss wissen, was er da kauft. Ich würde das schon als fahrlässig einordnen, wenn ein Käufer nicht näher hinterfragt, woher der Key kommt, ganz unabhängig was im Angebot des Verkäufers steht. Spätestens mit dem Urteil, ist die Rechtslage sehr klar geworden. 



INU.ID schrieb:


> *Und was ist, wenn ich zb. einen Key inkl. Datenträger/Verpackung erwerbe, wie zb. in vielen Auktionen möglich, dann aber auf die Zusendung des Datenträgers/der Verpackung verzichte?* Dann habe ich ja das komplette "Paket" erworben, ich bin der Besitzer, aber ich authorisiere den Händler diesen Datenträger/ die Verpackung vor Ort zu entsorgen? Es geht ja primär nur um das sparen der Versandkosten, und nur so kann ich eine Software direkt nach dem Kauf nutzen.



Ist die Frage, woher du die Software beziehst. Durch Download wirst du wohl, die dem Urteil zu Grunde liegenden Tatbestände erfüllen. Lies dazu mal die Absätze 20 und 21 im Langtext. Der Datenträger wird durch die "Entsorgung" beim Händler erst gar nicht in den Verkehr eingebracht (das denke ich zumindest > durch die Entsorgung wird ja jede Möglichkeit genommen den Datenträger "zu verwerten", sprich in Kombination mit dem Key zu verwenden). 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Software zugesandt bekomme verliere ich die "Nutzungserlaubnis" doch auch nicht wenn ich Verpackung und Datenträger entsorge, oder?



Solange du bei der Installation den Key mit dem passenden Datenträger, auf dem sich die Software befindet, verwendest, sollte kein Verstoß vorliegen. Interessant wird es aber, wenn du die Software mit dem Key losgelöst von dem Datenträger installierst. Auch hier wieder die Frage, woher du die Software beziehst. Dieser Fall sollte ein Verstoß gegen die Lizenzbedingungen darstellen (wenn man vom Fall MS Windows XP ausgeht). Das wird aber nicht vom Urteil erfasst. Da geht es nur um die Übertragung der Lizenzen, nicht um die Verwendung der Lizenzen.

Am Konjunktiv kannst du aber erkennen, dass ich mir hier nicht sicher bin. Mein Metier ist mehr das Steuer- und Handelsrecht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Wie sind eigentlich die Urteils-Absätze 19, 20 und 23 zu interpretieren?
Besonders
"Nach der vorherrschenden Ansicht greift jedoch der Erschöpfungsgrundsatz bei Lizenzen, die nur zum Download von Software berechtigen, grundsätzlich nicht" & den kompletten 24

Da gehts immer ausdrücklich nur um die Berechtigung, die Software downzuloaden=vervielfältigen zu dürfen. Eine Linzenz, die "nur dazu" berechtigt, könne nicht übertragen werden.
Aber es geht ja bei Volumenlizenzen um welche, die zum Download und zur Nutzung berechtigen. Auf letzteres scheint auch der gesamte weitere Text nicht einzugehen. Für mich ließt sich das so, als wäre es rechtlich vollkommen unklar, ob man Nutzungslizenzen weitergeben kann und das Urteil basiert nur darauf, dass man Vervielfältigungsrechte nicht weitergeben kann und das Verhalten der Antragstellerin deswegen nicht rechtens wäre.
Das ist aber a) falsch (wenn ich schon einen Datenträger habe und nur eine zweite Lizenz für meinen zweiten Rechner brauche?) und b) stellenweise gar nicht anwendbar, da z.B. bei einigen Onlinespielen der Client sowieso von jedem runtergeladen werden darf (als Demo) und erst für die vollständige Nutzung eine Lizenz nötig ist. (die dann eben nur noch eine Nutzungslizenz ist, über die das Urteil keine Aussage macht)

Gibts da eigentlich keine älteren Beispiele zur Rechtshandhabung? De facto würde sich die gleiche Frage doch bezüglich des Verkaufs von Schlüsseln für Shareware stellen.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich die Urteils-Absätze 19, 20 und 23 zu interpretieren?
> Besonders
> "Nach der vorherrschenden Ansicht greift jedoch der Erschöpfungsgrundsatz bei Lizenzen, die nur zum Download von Software berechtigen, grundsätzlich nicht" & den kompletten 24



24 befasst sich mit der Prozesskostenhilfe und der Verweigerung dieser der Vorinstanz (10 lesen) > irrelevant

19 ist unglücklich verfasst. Das "nur" könnte zu Irritationen führen. Schaut man aber in die oberen Absätze 14 ["Entscheidend ist, dass nach dem Vortrag des Antragsgegners mit Hilfe des auf den COAs abgedruckten Product – Keys *die streitbefangene Software installiert werden kann*. Gerade wenn die COAs in diesem Sinn neben ihrer Funktion, die Authentizität einer bestimmten Software zu bescheinigen, auch (Lizenz-)rechte verkörperten, wären sie nicht ohne Zustimmung der Antragstellerin an Dritte übertragbar."] und ganz besonders 17, in dem "Rechte" im allgemeinen angesprochen werden, ergibt sich, dass auch Nutzungslizenzen (-rechte) betroffen sind, nicht nur die reine Berechtigung zum Download. 

Der Rest ergibt sich aus dem Gesetz wie auch das Gericht feststellt: "Denn es ist grds. allein der Antragstellerin als Urheberrechtsinhaberin vorbehalten zu entscheiden, wem sie *Nutzungsrechte* an den von ihr entwickelten Softwareprogrammen einräumt (§§ 34, 69 c UrhG)."

Reine Interpretation am Wortlaut sind nicht immer der Weg zum Ziel, wenn man diese nicht in den Kontext setzt und teleologisch auslegt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da gehts immer ausdrücklich nur um die Berechtigung, die Software downzuloaden=vervielfältigen zu dürfen. Eine Linzenz, die "nur dazu" berechtigt, könne nicht übertragen werden.
> Aber es geht ja bei Volumenlizenzen um welche, die zum Download und zur Nutzung berechtigen.



Siehe oben. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> b) stellenweise gar nicht anwendbar, da z.B. bei einigen Onlinespielen der Client sowieso von jedem runtergeladen werden darf (als Demo) und erst für die vollständige Nutzung eine Lizenz nötig ist. (die dann eben nur noch eine Nutzungslizenz ist, über die das Urteil keine Aussage macht)



Der Beschluss braucht darüber auch keine Aussagen zu machen, da in dem von dir genannten Fällen immer der Urheber seine Zustimmung zur Übertragung der (reinen) Lizenz gibt. So ähnlich läuft das auch bei Antivirenprogrammen, die nach einer bestimmten Zeit ablaufen und nur einer neuen gültigen Lizenz bedürfen ohne nochmal die Software an sich zu downloaden. Auch hier ist diese Vorgehensweise vom Urheber gewollt.

Wo kein Problem, da kein Kläger.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibts da eigentlich keine älteren Beispiele zur Rechtshandhabung? De facto würde sich die gleiche Frage doch bezüglich des Verkaufs von Schlüsseln für Shareware stellen.



Im Internet wohl nur auf den Seiten, wo die Urteile/Beschlüsse veröffentlicht werden. Viel Spaß beim suchen. Geh lieber in eine gute Bibliothek und lies einen Kommentar zum UrhG. Foren würde ich meiden. Viel Geblubber ohne Verweise. 

Man muss sich immer die Frage stellen: "Will der Urheber den Verkauf von Keys, losgelöst von der eigentlichen Software?"

Gibt er sein Einverständnis, ist alles OK. Erst wenn kein Einverständnis oder vertragliche Absprachen vorliegen, kommen wir überhaupt in die Gelegenheit den Beschluss anzuwenden.

*EDIT*

Übrigens habe ich hier das Urteil der Vorinstanz, wenn es interessiert > http://www.lareda.hessenrecht.hesse...&doc.part=L&doc.price=0.0&doc.hl=1#focuspoint


----------



## Maja.h (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Auf einen wichtigen Punkt möchte ich noch hinweisen. Gleich im Leit- und Orientierungssatz wird leider von Volumenlizenzen gesprochen. Das führ dazu, dass auch rechtlich bewanderte Menschen zuerst an die bekannte Form des Softwarevertriebs denken, bei der ein Lizenzschlüssel zur 100 fachen Installation berechtigte. Es wird sich dann gar nicht weiter mit dem Urteil befasst, mit der Begründung, dieses hätte mit Einzellizenzen nichts zu tun.

  Tatsächlich aber handelte es sich um handelsübliche Einzellizenzen (mit dem Unterschied, dass dort oft eine CD/DVD beigefügt ist), die in einem Packet  mit einer bestimmten Menge (Volumen) veräußert und diese, jede für sich, einzeln weiter verkauft wurden. Deswegen geht das Gericht in der Begründung sehr genau auf die Eigenschaften eines Lizenzschlüssels an sich ein.

  Übrigens, wenn man etwas über den eigenen Horizont eines Verbrauchers schauen würde, könnte man mit ein wenig betriebswirtschaftlichem Verständnis schon verstehen, warum die Hersteller/Publisher solchen unkontrollierten Handel nur mit den Keys unterbinden wollen. Schließlich wurde in die Produktion der Retail-Boxen investiert und damit kalkuliert, dass Installationen von dem Datenträger erfolgen. Da der Keyhandel aber immer mehr Anhänger gefunden hat, wird bei jedem einzelnen Key die komplette Software von den Servern der Hersteller geladen. Da aktuelle Spiele schon mal 8-16 GB an Daten enthalten, ist das ein enormer Traffic. Nimmt man an, dass einige zig tausend Keys in Umlauf gebracht wurden, kann sich wohl jeder vorstellen, welche Belastung hier zu Lasten der Käufer entsteht, die eine tatsächliche Online-Version gekauft haben.

  Das relativiert das harte Durchgreifen der Hersteller gegen diesen unautorisierten Handel, auch wenn das Hauptargument der Kritiker und Betroffenen natürlich im Prinzip bleibt: „Es geht doch nur ums Geld“


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*



Maja.h schrieb:


> Da der Keyhandel aber immer mehr Anhänger gefunden hat, wird bei jedem einzelnen Key die komplette Software von den Servern der Hersteller geladen. Da aktuelle Spiele schon mal 8-16 GB an Daten enthalten, ist das ein enormer Traffic. Nimmt man an, dass einige zig tausend Keys in Umlauf gebracht wurden, kann sich wohl jeder vorstellen, welche Belastung hier zu Lasten der Käufer entsteht, die eine tatsächliche Online-Version gekauft haben.



Abgesehen davon, dass mir noch kein Spiel mit 16Gb Installationsdatei begegnet ist:
Es gibt schlichtweg kein Spiel, für das es Volumenlizenzen gibt. Alle Spielausgaben, die nicht mit Datenträger verkauft werden, müssen runtergeladen werden -> nix mit überraschenden Kosten. Außerdem ist Traffic in Vergleich zum Kaufpreis lächerlich billig.




Pokerclock schrieb:


> 24 befasst sich mit der Prozesskostenhilfe und der Verweigerung dieser der Vorinstanz (10 lesen) > irrelevant



Tippfehler, meinte 23.




> Gerade wenn die COAs in diesem Sinn neben ihrer Funktion, die Authentizität einer bestimmten Software zu bescheinigen, auch (Lizenz-)rechte verkörperten, wären sie nicht ohne Zustimmung der Antragstellerin an Dritte übertragbar."] und ganz besonders 17, in dem "Rechte" im allgemeinen angesprochen werden, ergibt sich, dass auch Nutzungslizenzen (-rechte) betroffen sind, nicht nur die reine Berechtigung zum Download.
> 
> Der Rest ergibt sich aus dem Gesetz wie auch das Gericht feststellt: "Denn es ist grds. allein der Antragstellerin als Urheberrechtsinhaberin vorbehalten zu entscheiden, wem sie *Nutzungsrechte* an den von ihr entwickelten Softwareprogrammen einräumt (§§ 34, 69 c UrhG)."
> 
> Reine Interpretation am Wortlaut sind nicht immer der Weg zum Ziel, wenn man diese nicht in den Kontext setzt und teleologisch auslegt.



Wenn ich diesen Kontext wiederum interpretiere, dann würde das bedeuten, dass es prinzipiell unmöglich ist, eine Lizenz zu übertragen, wenn das nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt wird.
D.h. auch der Verkauf von 99,9999% der Retail-Spiele wäre verboten bzw. man kann nur den Datenträger verkaufen, der Käufer darf ihn dann aber nicht nutzen - denn der Übertragung der Nutzungslizenz hat der Hersteller nicht zugestimmt.

(mag sein, dass ich zu logisch denke, um mit Juristerei klar zu kommen)



> Man muss sich immer die Frage stellen: "Will der Urheber den Verkauf von Keys, losgelöst von der eigentlichen Software?"



Was ist denn "eigentliche Software"?
Software zeichnet sich doch gerade dadurch aus, dass sie nichts handfestes an sich hat und in so ziemlich jeder EULA steht heute drin, dass man nur eine Nutzungslizenz erworben hat.
Und einen Handel mit Lizenzen will natürlich kein Hersteller, bekanntermaßen hat sich EA schon öffentlich über Gebrauchtkäufer beschwert. Die Frage ist aber, ob ein Hersteller es tatsächlich untersagen darf, dass ein Kunde die von ihm erworbene Sache weiterverkauft, wenn er will.
(Bezüglich Volumenlizenzen frag ich mich gerade: Haben Shops, die Lizenzpakete anbieten, eigentlich einen extra Vertriebsvertrag mit M$ unterschrieben, oder stehen die mit einem Bein im Knast?)


----------



## Maja.h (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

"...Es gibt schlichtweg kein Spiel, für das es Volumenlizenzen gibt. Alle Spielausgaben, die nicht mit Datenträger verkauft werden, müssen runtergeladen werden -> nix mit überraschenden Kosten. Außerdem ist Traffic in Vergleich zum Kaufpreis lächerlich billig."

   Genau darum geht es hier, die Keyhändler betreffend  Es geht gerade darum, dass die Keyhändler behaupten, sie würden eben Versionen mit Datenträger kaufen (Spieleboxen). Der Punkt ist, dass diese dann den Datenträger (angeblich) vernichten und der Endkunde die Software/Spiel beim Hersteller laden muss.

Ich möchte hierbei auf einen anderen wichtigen Punkt das Augenmerk lenken!

  Wer kann beweisen, dass diese Keyhändler diese Lizenzkarten und die Datenträger vernichten? Denn diese sind ja der eigentliche Beweis für die „Erlaubnis zum Betrieb“ einer Lizenz. Nur als Denkanstoss


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesen Kontext wiederum interpretiere, dann würde das bedeuten, dass es prinzipiell unmöglich ist, eine Lizenz zu übertragen, wenn das nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt wird.
> D.h. auch der Verkauf von 99,9999% der Retail-Spiele wäre verboten bzw. man kann nur den Datenträger verkaufen, der Käufer darf ihn dann aber nicht nutzen - denn der Übertragung der Nutzungslizenz hat der Hersteller nicht zugestimmt.



Du musst unterscheiden zwischen dem Verkauf einer Nutzungslizenz (allein) und dem Verkauf einer Nutzungslizenz mit original dazu gehörigen Datenträger der auch vom Hersteller mit dieser Nutzungslizenz ausgegeben wurde und mit der Nutzungslizenz weitergegeben wird.

Sobald eine solche Lizenz mit Datenträger vom Hersteller/Urheber in Verkehr gebracht wird, gilt wieder der Grundsatz der Erschöpfung und Weiterverkauf ist OHNE Zustimmung des Urhebers möglich. Genau das ist auch der Grund warum Retail-Software (mit Verpackung, Datenträger etc.) weiter veräußert werden kann, ohne das der Urheber darauf Einfluss nehmen kann.

Nur wenn eine Nutzungslizenz alleine weiter gegeben wird, bedarf es der Zustimmung des Urhebers, da hier der Grundsatz der Erschöpfung mangels Datenträger nicht greift und wir weiterhin den §69c anwenden und der Urheber sich darauf berufen kann.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ist denn "eigentliche Software"?
> Software zeichnet sich doch gerade dadurch aus, dass sie nichts handfestes an sich hat und in so ziemlich jeder EULA steht heute drin, dass man nur eine Nutzungslizenz erworben hat.
> Und einen Handel mit Lizenzen will natürlich kein Hersteller, bekanntermaßen hat sich EA schon öffentlich über Gebrauchtkäufer beschwert. Die Frage ist aber, ob ein Hersteller es tatsächlich untersagen darf, dass ein Kunde die von ihm erworbene Sache weiterverkauft, wenn er will.
> (Bezüglich Volumenlizenzen frag ich mich gerade: Haben Shops, die Lizenzpakete anbieten, eigentlich einen extra Vertriebsvertrag mit M$ unterschrieben, oder stehen die mit einem Bein im Knast?)



Im vorliegenden Fall hat der Verkäufer dieser Lizenzen Keys verkauft, die berechtigten die deutsche XP Version zu installieren und zu nutzen. Er hat zwar auch original Datenträger dazu gegeben, aber das waren Datenträger die nur im Zusammenhang mit koreanischen Keys verkauft werden durften (lt. MS). Außerdem hat er bei Kauf von mehreren Keys nur einen Datenträger mitgeliefert, nicht für jeden Keys einen Datenträger. 

Wir hatten also zwei unterschiedliche Angriffspunkte. Einmal der reine Keyverkauf ohne Datenträger und einmal Keyverkauf ohne den passenden vom Urheber autorisierten Datenträger. 

Wenn wir von Software reden, müssen wir unbedingt "Individualsoftware" außen vor lassen. Also Software die nicht in Masse gleichartig verkauft wird, sondern für den Anwender speziell angefertigt wurde und dieser in aller Regel auch rechtlicher und wirtschaftlicher Eigentümer ist. 

Auf Grund dieses Beschlusses vom OLG Frankfurt in Verbindung mit dem Urteil des LG Frankfurt kann der Urheber den Verkauf reiner Nutzungsrechte mit Verweis auch auf die analog angewendeten §§ im UrhG untersagen und falls Vorsatz oder Fahrlässigkeit vorlag auch Schadenersatz geltend machen. 

Wenn wir das Ganze mal weiter spinnen. Zwar werden die EULA nie Teil eines Vertrages (wenn der Käufer diese erst nach Vertragsschluss erfährt), aber durch das Lesen bzw. Zustimmen beim Installieren der Software gerät der Käufer dieser Nutzungslizenzen in Kenntnis, dass der Kauf von reinen Nutzungslizenzen ohne Zustimmung des Urhebers untersagt ist. Nimmt der Käufer das so jetzt hin ohne irgendwie tätig zu werden, kann daraus mindestens Fahrlässigkeit entstehen. Da ist der Schadensersatz nicht mehr weit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Du musst unterscheiden zwischen dem Verkauf einer Nutzungslizenz (allein) und dem Verkauf einer Nutzungslizenz mit original dazu gehörigen Datenträger der auch vom Hersteller mit dieser Nutzungslizenz ausgegeben wurde und mit der Nutzungslizenz weitergegeben wird.



Das wars dann mit meiner Logik 

(Was unterscheidet eine Lizenz, die mit Datenträger veräußert wird von einer ohne? Eben: Nichts)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Lizenzen aus, die zwar ohne einen Datenträger, aber z.B. mit einer formschönen Lizenzkarte daher kommt? Da gehts ja dann auch nicht mehr um ein reines Recht, sondern auch um einen Gegenstand. (der z.B. beim Vergleich mit einigen Steam-Spiel-Käufern ~genauso viel Nutzen hat, nämlich reine Dekofunktion)

P.S.:
Was genau ist eigentlich "Erschöpfung" in diesem Kontext, welche Eigenschaften muss "etwas" aufweisen, um erschöpfbar zu sein?


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Was "Erschöpfung" ist soll Wikipedia für mich erklären: Patenterschöpfung ? Wikipedia

Gebraucht-Software ? Wikipedia

Werkstück ? Wikipedia

Ist die Frage, ob eine "formschöne" Lizenzkarte auch tatsächlich Lizenzrechte verkörpert oder nur die Echtheit zertifizieren soll oder andere Zwecke hat, die keine Lizenzrechte sind. Das kommt dann drauf an, wie die Lizenzkarte gestaltet ist. Müsste man konkret am Einzelfall festmachen. So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Grob kann man aber sagen, wenn ohne diese Karte keine Installation der Software möglich ist und die Software gedownloaded (shice Wort) werden muss und der Urheber keine Zustimmung gegeben hat für die einzelne Weitergabe der Lizenzkarte, könnten wir wieder zu dem oben vorliegenden Fall kommen.

Ist auch die Frage, ob diese Lizenzkarte als "Werkstück" angesehen werden kann. Wenn du mich fragst, nein. Die Intention von einem Erwerber wird am Ende die Nutzung der Software sein. Die Lizenzkarte an sich kann in ihrer körperlichen Form diese Software nicht in sich beinhalten. Anders als eine CD/DVD die auch in körperlicher Form vorliegt, aber die Software in sich beinhaltet und ohne weitere externe Bezugsquellen installierbar macht.


----------



## Nugget100 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Was mich noch dazu interessieren würde (betreffent Posting Nr. 10)  wie kriegen diese Online Händler diese Keys ? . Haben die einen eigenen Generator und Posten per Mail dem Hersteller dann die Keys zu die dann freigeschaltet werden ?. Jedenfalls würde ich bei so einem Online Shop niemals Keys kaufen ,das wäre mir einfachzu joker !.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was "Erschöpfung" ist soll Wikipedia für mich erklären: Patenterschöpfung ? Wikipedia



Da steht, was es ist, aber nicht, wieso es sich nicht auf Lizenzen anwenden lässt 



> Ist die Frage, ob eine "formschöne" Lizenzkarte auch tatsächlich Lizenzrechte verkörpert oder nur die Echtheit zertifizieren soll oder andere Zwecke hat, die keine Lizenzrechte sind. Das kommt dann drauf an, wie die Lizenzkarte gestaltet ist. Müsste man konkret am Einzelfall festmachen. So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Grob kann man aber sagen, wenn ohne diese Karte keine Installation der Software möglich ist und die Software gedownloaded (shice Wort) werden muss und der Urheber keine Zustimmung gegeben hat für die einzelne Weitergabe der Lizenzkarte, könnten wir wieder zu dem oben vorliegenden Fall kommen.
> 
> Ist auch die Frage, ob diese Lizenzkarte als "Werkstück" angesehen werden kann. Wenn du mich fragst, nein. Die Intention von einem Erwerber wird am Ende die Nutzung der Software sein. Die Lizenzkarte an sich kann in ihrer körperlichen Form diese Software nicht in sich beinhalten. Anders als eine CD/DVD die auch in körperlicher Form vorliegt, aber die Software in sich beinhaltet und ohne weitere externe Bezugsquellen installierbar macht.




Natürlich gibt es Unterschiede zwischen einer Lizenzkarte und einem Datenträger - aber gibt es auch handfeste, qualitative Grenzen zwischen den Eigenschaften, die bei dem Anwender präsentieren?
Ob ich nun ein paar 100Mb Office zu meiner Lizenzkarte runterlade, oder 4 Gigabyte Patches zu meiner HL²-CD - "zusätzlicher Aufwand zum beschaffen der Software" kann es nicht sein.
Nutzbarkeit? Eine ganze Reihe von online-DRM-Titeln kann ich von einer gekauften CD genausowenig nutzen, wie von einer Lizenzkarte. Von MMORPG mal ganz zu schweigen.
Haltbarkeit/Verschleiß? Je nachdem, wie man mit umgeht, geht entweder das eine oder das andere eher drauf.

So wie ich das sehe, gibt es für jeden einzelnen nutzerbezogenen Aspekt, der das eine vom anderen unterscheiden könnte, ein Beispiel, in dem beide die gleiche Eigenschaft aufweisen. Da ein gesetzliche Regelung aber Eindeutig sein sollte und nicht mal auf Basis eines Parameters eine Entscheidung und dann anderer Stelle auf Basis eines anderen Parameters eine gegenteilige Entscheidung fällen darf, wären somit imho beide vor dem Gesetz gleich:
Physische Objekte, die der Hersteller dem Kunden zusammen mit der Nutzungslizenz verkauft, um dem Kunden die Wahrnehmung der Lizenz zu erleichtern (Man kann den Key ablesen  ) bzw. ihm das gute Gefühl zu vermitteln, etwas in der Hand zu haben.

(kann da natürlich auch wieder ganz falsch liegen - wenn es sogar große rechtliche Unterschiede zwischen einer Lizenz und einer Lizenz gibt, dann lassen sich sicher auch welche zwischen CD und Papier (er)finden und sei es nur der Anfangsbuchstabe)




Nugget100 schrieb:


> Was mich noch dazu interessieren würde (betreffent Posting Nr. 10)  wie kriegen diese Online Händler diese Keys ? . Haben die einen eigenen Generator und Posten per Mail dem Hersteller dann die Keys zu die dann freigeschaltet werden ?. Jedenfalls würde ich bei so einem Online Shop niemals Keys kaufen ,das wäre mir einfachzu joker !.



Für quasi alle kommerziellen Softwareprodukte gibt es Volumenlizenzen direkt vom Hersteller. Das sind einfach Lizenzpakete, die entweder mehrere Keys enthalten oder sogar nur die Erlaubniss, ein und denselben Key mehrfach einzusetzen.
Es macht eben einfach keinen Sinn, 5000 Office-CDs zu liefern, wenn es nur 4 Admins gibt, die jemals eine in die Hand nehmen könnten (und das auch nur, um eine Installation zu erstellen, die dann via Netzwerk eingespielt oder gleich auf dem Server genutzt wird)


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Es kann Erschöpfung des Urheberrechts auch bei Lizenzen eintreten, aber dafür muss man wissen, wie die Lizenz in den Verkehr gebracht wurde. Deswegen ist die Frage nach einem beiliegenden physischen Gegenstand erst dann relevant, wenn die Frage aufkommt, wie die dazugehörige Software erworben wird bzw. worden ist.

Wenn man den Erschöpfungsgrundsatz näher beleuchten will, sollte man immer im Hinterkopf haben, wie der Urheber/Hersteller die fragliche Lizenz in den Verkehr gebracht hat und wie weit die Zustimmung des Urhebers gilt, in Bezug auf die Weitergabe an Dritte. Erst wenn man diese Punkte kennt, kann man Rückschlüsse ziehen, ob Erschöpfung eingetreten ist oder nicht. 

Wichtig sind nicht die einzelnen Eigenschaften, sondern der Kontext, in denen sich die Eigenschaften und die Inverkehrsbringung befinden (mal abstrakt erklärt).


----------



## Maja.h (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> ...Ist die Frage, ob eine "formschöne" Lizenzkarte auch tatsächlich Lizenzrechte verkörpert oder nur die Echtheit zertifizieren soll oder andere Zwecke hat, die keine Lizenzrechte sind...
> 
> ...Ist auch die Frage, ob diese Lizenzkarte als "Werkstück" angesehen werden kann. Wenn du mich fragst, nein. Die Intention von einem Erwerber wird am Ende die Nutzung der Software sein. Die Lizenzkarte an sich kann in ihrer körperlichen Form diese Software nicht in sich beinhalten. Anders als eine CD/DVD die auch in körperlicher Form vorliegt, aber die Software in sich beinhaltet und ohne weitere externe Bezugsquellen installierbar macht.



   Auch wenn so eine "Lizenzkarte" ein Werkstück darstellen würde (das tut sie bekanntlich nach dem hier angesprochenen urteil nicht), so wäre es im vorliegenden fall irrelevant, da bei den Keyhändlern nichts Körperliches verkauft wird. Die Karte wird nicht verschickt. Somit erübrigt sich auch diese Möglichkeit.

  Nach weiteren Recherchen ist festzustellen, dass auch die Käufer möglicherweise Probleme bekommen könnten, da diese mit dem Download über den nicht autorisierten Key gegen den 69 c Abs 1 Nr.1 UrhG verstoßen, wobei dann der § 69f und folglich der § 98 zu tragen kommen.

  Dies nur bei tatsächlichem Download über die Server der Hersteller, da „nur“ eine Urheberrechtsverletzung. Beim Download über andere bekannte „Dienstleister“ können ganz andere, auch Strafrechtliche Punkte auftauchen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

ja steam verkauft ja auch nur keys da sage ich nur ist legal.sofern key gültig.besonders bei drm spiele.


----------



## Maja.h (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*



byaliar schrieb:


> ja steam verkauft ja auch nur keys da sage ich nur ist legal.sofern key gültig.besonders bei drm spiele.



valve ist auch der rechteinhaber und darf die spiele so verkaufen. bist du sicher, dass du das thema dieses threads verstanden hast ?


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*



byaliar schrieb:


> ja steam verkauft ja auch nur keys da sage ich nur ist legal.sofern key gültig.besonders bei drm spiele.




1. Valve (Steam) ist auch autorisiert die Ware zu verkaufen.
2. Steam verkäuft keine Keys.


----------



## Maja.h (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass mir noch kein Spiel mit 16Gb Installationsdatei begegnet ist:



Hat mit dem thema nichts zu tun, aber Empire: Total War ist über 15 GB groß. COD6 auch über 12 GB 

EDIT: ACHTUNG, der erste Keyshop scheint PLEITE zu sein! Vorsicht bei Bestellungen und Geldeinzahlungen bei gamerdeals.de

Der Betreiber (Jochen K. alias hornedry2k) gibt in einem Rundschreiben selbst zu, ohne einen Kredit pleite zu sein. http://www.anything4free.de/showthread.php?t=18536&page=26


ACHTUNG! BUNDESGERICHTSHOF-URTEIL ZUM THEMA: http://www.golem.de/1002/73135.html


----------



## DerJochen (7. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Absolut unwahr. Manche Leute können nicht unterscheiden zwischen Pleite und ein Projekt abwerfen. Der SHop läuft uneingeschränkt weiter und das sehr gut.


----------



## Maja.h (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Einige Zitate aus dem Rundschreiben von "DerJochen":

"Also um es kurz zu sagen: gamerdeals, und damit meine ich die ganze firma, nagt am hungertuch"

"Eine insolvenz würde gehen und dann würde niemand etwas bekommen. Höchstens ich nur meine ruhe, was angenehm wäre"

"wenn ich keinen kredit bekomme, denn als selbständiger ist eine art von mission impossible, wird es zur insolvenz kommen."

"Sehr gut laufen" hört sich anders an. Oder Sie haben Ihre Kunden/Gläubiger schlichtweg belogen, um so Ansprüche abzulehnen. So oder so: Ein starkes Stück.

Aber das soll hier nicht die nächste Platform sein, um Ihnen eine Grundlage für Ihre Selbstdarstellung zu bieten. Waren Sie eigentlich nicht allgemein gesperrt beim Computec-Verlag? Egal wo man Sie aussperrt, durch irgendein Loch kriechen Sie wieder rein.


----------



## DerJochen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Du wiederholst dich in jeglichen Foren? Hat das System oder Gründe? Du meldest dich in Foren an, nur um meine Firma schlecht zu reden. Die Anonymität des Internets ist schon was herrliches, gell? Würde ich deine IDentität kennen, glaub mir ich würde meinen Anwalt schicken. Du scheinst sehr frustiert zu sein. 

Aber egal was du postet. Die Leute sollen sich selbst eine Meinung bilden  oder hier lesen:

https://www.ekomi.de/bewertungen-gamerdeals.html

Da gibt es echte unabhängige Bewertungen und nicht wie bei Ciao wo jeder Spinner schreiben kann. Oder in Foren.

Also viel Spass bei deiner weiteren Hetze.


----------



## Maja.h (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Paranoia hoch 3? Welche Hetze? Welche jegliche Foren? Ich zitiere lediglich Ihre öffentlichen Rundschreiben. Ich war hier schon angemeldet, da waren Sie noch nichtmal ein Thema. Sie leiden scheinbar unter Verfolgungswahn, oder wie soll man sich solche Behauptungen erklären.

Soll das ein Versuch sein, Kritik zu unterdrücken mit solchen Behauptungen? Wie Sie auf berechtigte Kritik reagieren und Verantwortliche unter Druck setzen, zeigt dieses Beispiel recht gut: http://www.modcontrol.com/Board/shoperfahrungen/22931-www-gamerdeals-de-3.html.

Sie haben sich durch Ihr jahrelanges Treiben recht viele Feinde in den Weiten des Internets gemacht. Da kann Ihnen Ihr Anwalt auch nicht helfen. Haben Sie nicht eigentlich versprochen sich endlich zurück zu halten: http://www.hornedsdungeon.org/?

Danke übrigens für den Hinweis Ciao.de. Sehr aufschlussreich, was da über Ihre Geschäftstätigkeit geschrieben wurde. War mir noch nicht bekannt. Auch aktuelle Kommentare bei konsolenschnaeppchen zeigen ein deutliches Bild: http://konsolenschnaeppchen.de/live-shopping-space-chimps-xbox-360-fur-1-euro-zzgl-versand-13581.

Nochmal: Sie und Ihre Geschäfte sind hier nicht das Hauptthema. Also back to topic über die Illegalität des unautorisierten Keyhandels.


----------



## DerJochen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Sie zeigen komischweise nur die paar Sachen die ihnen Google ausgepuckt und auch nur das negative. Das es aber durchaus zufriedene Kunden gibt, das scheint nicht zu gelten in ihrer Traumwelt. 

Diese findet man hier und jeder der etwas auf ECHTE Kundebewertungen gibt sollte diesen auch folgen. 

https://www.ekomi.de/bewertungen-gamerdeals.html

Bei Ciao kann sich jeder anmelden und irgendwas verbreiten, auch wenn er noch nie bestellt hat. Aber auch da schaffen Sie es nur die negativen zu lesen und nicht di epositiven. Natürlich geht MAL was schief, aber die überwiegenden Kunden sind zufrieden und werden schnell beliefert. Aber immer schön die Augen verschliessen und weiter Hetze betreiben.  Das konnte man damals gut, wieso soll es heute nicht auch funktionieren. Fehlt nur noch ein Führer.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

An dieser Stelle möchte ich wieder auf das eigentliche Thema - den Handel mit Software-Keys - verweisen.

Im Übrigen ein allgemeiner Hinweis. Es sollten Kommentare von gewerblich tätigen Personen, deren Geschäftsfelder überwiegend urheberrechtliche Verletzungen darstellen, mit Vorsicht hinterfragt werden. Sämtliche Entscheidungen und Rechtsquellen sind oben verlinkt und können von jedem eingesehen werden. Entsprechend kann sich auch jeder ein eigenes Bild über diese Art von Handel machen, ohne von der einen oder anderen Seite eine Meinung aufgedrängt zu bekommen. 

Weiterer Offtopic wird kommentarlos gelöscht und verwarnt.


----------



## DerJochen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*



> deren Geschäftsfelder überwiegend urheberrechtliche Verletzungen darstellen



Wie man selbst als Mod so ein Müll schreiben kann. Es gibt kein Urteil in Bezug auf Spielekeys. Keins. Die Urteile beziehen sich meist auf Volumenlizenzen, nicht aber Cd-Keys aus Retailversionen. Also mit solchen Aussagen sollte man doch vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Maja.h (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchte ich wieder auf das eigentliche Thema - den Handel mit Software-Keys - verweisen.
> 
> Im Übrigen ein allgemeiner Hinweis. Es sollten *Kommentare von gewerblich tätigen Personen, deren Geschäftsfelder überwiegend urheberrechtliche Verletzungen darstellen*, mit Vorsicht hinterfragt werden. Sämtliche Entscheidungen und Rechtsquellen sind oben verlinkt und können von jedem eingesehen werden. Entsprechend kann sich auch jeder ein eigenes Bild über diese Art von Handel machen, ohne von der einen oder anderen Seite eine Meinung aufgedrängt zu bekommen.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Da es, laut verschiedenen Quellen, bereits Ermttlungen gegen diesen Händler geben soll, wird es sehr interessant zu erfahren, ob die deutsche Justiz es auch so locker nimmt mit solchen Verletzungen von Urheberrechten, im wesentlichen Umfang und gewerblich mit klarer Gewinnabsicht. Aber vielleicht interessiert sich die GVU auch bereits für dieses Geschäftskonzept. Denkbar wäre es 

P.S. Es zeigt unheimlich gut die Seriösität eines Händlers, wenn er auf Kritik mit Nazi-Vergleichen reagiert. Ein Eigentor ohne gleichen.


----------



## DerJochen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*



> Da es, laut verschiedenen Quellen, bereits Ermttlungen gegen diesen Händler geben soll


Dann sind dies aber sehr schlechten Quellen, da keine der Anzeigen auch nur ansatzweise mit dem Verkauf zu tun hat. Ebenso kam in all der Zeit nicht einmal etwas von den Firmen, dessen Produkte verkauft werden. Darüber sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen, da die Firmen an einer Verfolgung / Abmahnung kein Interesse haben, da der Verkauf aus Retail Versionen absolut legal ist, auch wenn andere es anscheind besser wissen. Und von der GVU schon gar nicht, da hier keine Raubkopien verkauft werden.


----------



## Maja.h (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Dank Ignoranz wird Ihr Geschäftskonzept nicht legal. In diesem Thread wurde auf 3 Seiten nachgewiesen, dass so ein Handel gegen Urheberrechte verstösst, somit illegal ist. Sie scheinen in irgendeiner Art Scheinwelt zu leben, wo geltende Gesetze für Sie nicht gelten sollen. Ob die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft das auch so akzeptiert, wird sich wohl zeigen müssen.

Übrigens danke für die Bestätigung, dass die Berichte über Anzeigen gegen Sie wahr sind. Noch ein Eigentor.

edit: Das hier ist ein Diskussionsforum für Internetnutzer und keine Selbsreinigungs- oder Rechtfertigungsplatform für gestrauchelte gewerbliche Händler. Hören Sie auf das sehr interessante und wichtige Thema mit Ihrem Unsinn zu verunreinigen, oder ist mit Ihnen erst Ruhe, wenn Sie gesperrt werden, wie in unzähligen anderen Foren.


----------



## DerJochen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*



> Übrigens danke für die Bestätigung, dass die Berichte über Anzeigen gegen Sie wahr sind. Noch ein Eigentor.


Was immer Sie als Eigentor bezeichnen, denn wie gesagt. Bei hunderten an Bestellungen pro Monat kann mal was schief gehen und dann gibt es Leute, die nur noch OnlineAnzeige kennen ohne es versuchen zu klären. Da kann man mal sehen fürwas Steuergelder verschwendet werden wenn manche für 12 Euro Anzeige machen. 

Und Sie argumentieren zwar immer, aber es gibt kein Urteil in dieser Sache bei dem Verkauf von Keys aus Spielen. Ich sehe hier kein Urteil was zutrifft, sondern im ersten Post die Verlinkung eines Leserkommentares. Wusste gar nicht, daß sowas schon als Urteil gilt. 

Auch schreiben Sie:



> Genau darum geht es hier, die Keyhändler betreffend Es geht gerade darum, dass die Keyhändler behaupten, sie würden eben Versionen mit Datenträger kaufen (Spieleboxen). Der Punkt ist, dass diese dann den Datenträger (angeblich) vernichten und der Endkunde die Software/Spiel beim Hersteller laden muss.


Das können wir sehr gut belegen, da ich nur mit Händlern zusasmmen arbeite,die auch Bilder liefern können vom Key mit DVD im Hintergrund. Kann ja mal ein Screen als Beispiel geben:

ImageBanana - AVP_0047.jpg

Auf Wunsch kann ich auch die ganzen Regale voll mit den Boxen zeigen.

Ich selbst war auch mal in Polen und habe dort geschaut und die Preise sind real. Und wo kein Kläger, da keine Anklage und die Firmen scheinen auch kein Interesse daran zu haben, wenn es illegal wäre, was zu unternehmen, denn sie verdienen auch über andere Länder ganz gut. EA in Polen bleibt nun mal EA und das Geld landet in deren Pott. So oder so.



> Das hier ist ein Diskussionsforum für Internetnutzer und keine Selbsreinigungs- oder Rechtfertigungsplatform für gestrauchelte gewerbliche Händler. Hören Sie auf das sehr interessante und wichtige Thema mit Ihrem Unsinn zu verunreinigen, oder ist mit Ihnen erst Ruhe, wenn Sie gesperrt werden, wie in unzähligen anderen Foren.



Das solltest du andere entscheiden lassen, was wahr ist und was nicht. Man kann sich Urteile auch so auslegen wie man sie braucht. Und ob nun illegal oder nicht entscheiden ganz einfach andere, die in höheren Stühlen als Sie. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne habe ich genau selbiges schon vor Monaten gehört. Ich glaube sogar schon als ich Keys eingeführt habe. Das scheint halt so ein Alle-Jahre-Wieder-Thema zu sein wie Amoklauf, Grippe, Killerspiele, aber am Ende passiert doch nichts. Nur Panikmache und Möchtern-Juristen-Blabla. Forenverhalten eben.


----------



## Malkav85 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Mir stellt sich die Frage nach dem Sinn eines "Key only" verkaufs. Wenn ich den Key kaufe, brauche ich aber auch den Datenträger. 

Und ich habe bisher noch keine Firma gesehen (mal Steam aussen vorgelassen) bei der man sich ein Spiel von der Homepage laden kann. Wie soll das legal von statten gehen?


----------



## DerJochen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

EA hat den EA Download Manager. Dort lassen sich die Spiele ebenfalls legal herunterladen wie jetz zb Battlefield Bad Company 2. Bei MMORPGs lassen sich die Clients ebenfalls bei allen Herstellern herunter laden. 

Cheater kaufen sich neue CoD4 Keys, weil ihre originalen gebannt worden sind.

Also das legale Spektrum ist vorhanden. Wir fordern nicht auf sich das Spiel bei diversen Seiten herunter zu laden um dann den Key zu benutzen.

Und der Sinn ist die Einsparung der Versandkosten auf mehrere Wege. Was ich allerdings mache ist bei jedem Key der aus Polen, Russland, woher auch immer kommt ist natürlich die 19 % drauf rechnen die man auch beim Zoll würde drauf rechnen. Als nicht mehr Kleinunternehmer zahle ich monatlich meine Steuerabgaben. Also nicht hinter Aisa Limited verstecken oder sonst was. Ich habe nix zu verbergen. Sonst hätte ich nicht das Impressum was ich jetzt hätte.


----------



## Maja.h (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

In diesem Thread wurde unter Verweis auf bestehende Gesetze und Urteile klar nachgewiesen, dass Ihr Handel illegal ist. Es braucht kein explizites Urteil, dass besagt: Herr K . darf oder darf nicht mit Lizenzschhlüsseln handeln. Bestehende Gesetze sind bereits völlig ausreichend, um solche Geschäfte zu beschreiben. 

Egal wie Sie sich winden und drehen, Sie haben noch nie eine gesetzliche Grundlage für die Legalität solches Handels ohne Autorisierung der Rechteinhaber geliefert. Wie hier im Thread nachgewiesen wurde, greift die gerne genannte Erschöpfung bei Lizenzschlüsseln nicht. Und "legal, weil noch nicht strafrechtlich belangt worden" ist natürlich ein derart schlagkräftiges Argument, wie auch "legal, weil der Key funktioniert".

Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum hier einem Händler erlaubt wird solche Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten, obwohl im Thread die Illegalität seines Handels klar dargelegt ist. 

"kurzfassung: handel mit reinen lizenzschlüsseln für downloadversionen dann rechtens, wenn einverständnis des rechteinhabers vorliegt. wenn der schlüssel aber incl. eines werkstück/datenträgers weiterverkauft wird, kann der rechteinhaber nach dem "ersten" verkauf nicht mehr auf weitere verkäufe einfluss nehmen ("erschöpfungsgrundsatz" für die urheberrechte). voraussetzung dafür ist aber, dass der datenträger immer mitverkauft wird, denn nur an diesem "materiellen" Stück kann die erschöpfung erfolgen, nicht an den Lizenzschlüsseln selbst, denn diese erlauben ja den download der software/spiel und dies stellt eine durch rechteinhaber unautorisierte vervielfälltigung dar.

somit laufen die argumente dieser dubiosen keyhändler ins leere, sie würde retailboxen kaufen und schon dadurch würde die erschöpfung eintreten, was zur folge hätte, dass die rechteinhaber keinen einfluss auf den weiterverkauf der reinen lizenzkeys (downloadkeys) haben dürften. dem stellen sich die gerichte in der begründung klar entgegen.

um rechtmässig mit software/spielen zu handeln bleibt den keyhändlern also nur eine lieferung incl. datenträger, was ihren namen dann unsinnig erscheinen lässt  "


----------



## DerJochen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*



> Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum hier einem Händler erlaubt wird solche Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten, obwohl im Thread die Illegalität seines Handels klar dargelegt ist.



Ein Buch über Gesetze gelesen und schon meinen manche sie seien die Juristen schlecht hin. 

Es gibt kein Urteil was dem Verkauf, den wir machen, auch nur annähernd ähnelt. Bisher waren es immer Microsoft Urteile, aber nie ein Urteil von EA, Valve oder einem anderen Spielehersteller. 

Ich verstehe nicht wieso Hobbyjuristen ihre Unwahrheiten verbreiten dürfen, aber das ist leider in Foren wohl so. Und es gibt auch noch Leute, die das glauben und sogar einen Cent drauf geben. Traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## Maja.h (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Nach diesen ganzen Beleidigung Ihrerseits, kann ich nun die unzähligen Beschwerden Ihrer Kunden über Ihr Verhalten sehr gut nachvollziehen. Wenn keine Argumente vorhanden sind, werden Kritiker ins lächerliche gezogen. Das scheint bei Ihnen Methode zu haben. Soviel zu Einzelfällen bei Kundenbeschwerden. Seriös ist anders.

Ab jetzt haben Sie eine weitere Person, die jubeln wird, wenn Sie vor Gericht landen.

Zitat DerJochen:
"Entschuldigen muss ich mich an dieser Stelle noch bei den Foren denen ich auf den Keks gegangen bin [...]. Atmet auf, denn ab jetzt herrscht Ruhe."

Blanker Hohn, wie sich das hier auch bestätigt.


----------



## DerJochen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Es sind auch nur Einzelfälle, denn die "echten" Kunden sind zufrieden:

https://www.ekomi.de/bewertungen-gamerdeals.html

Die Kunden die die nie bestellt haben bewerten halt bei den Seiten und Börsen schlecht, die es ihnen erlauben ohne jegliche Überprüfung. 



> Ab jetzt haben Sie eine weitere Person, die jubeln wird, wenn Sie vor Gericht landen.



Viel Spass beim warten. 

Wobei seien wir ehrlich: Würde ich wissentlich illegale Handlungen begehen würde ich ein echte Impressum nehmen? Würde ich dann nicht auch eine Asia Limited gründen? Oder eine Briefkastenfirma?

Ich habe selbst damals eine Überprüfung bei der It-Recht-Kanzlei in Auftrag gegeben. Eine Vorabprüfung der Anwälting ergab, dass es sich um eine rechtliche Grauzone handelt und die bisherigen Urteile nicht auf das was zb ich mache greifen. 

Ich würde sicher nicht wissentlich illegal handeln, zumal ich Familie habe. Das ist doch absurd.

edit: Es ist komisch. Kaum wird wieder diskutiert irgendwo kaufen die Leute mehr. Livezilla zeigt mir genau woher die Leute kommen und sie kommen über diesen Thread.


----------



## rebel4life (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Erinnert mich ein wenig an Grütze.

Für alle, die seine Datensammerlei nicht unterstützen wollen, gibt es hier nen besseren Link - da sieht er nicht die Herkunft:

Anonym zur URL

Aber jetzt BTT:

Steam verkauft z.B. bei Resident Evil 5 nen Key, den kann ich einsehen und muss ihn auch eintippen wenn ich das Spiel das erste Mal starte.

Diese Onlinekeystores profitieren hauptsächlich von den Preisen, denn wenn man bei so nem Händler ein neues Spiel für weniger als wie 60% des Ladenpreises bekommt, dann verzichtet man auf die Verpackung und holt es sich bei dem Keystore. 

Wobei ich da eher noch Amazon UK bevorzuge, ist ähnlich billig und ich hab das Spiel in der Hand. Und vor allem ich bin absolut auf der sicheren Seite.

Steam UK/US + Amazon UK = besser als Onlinekeystore

So meine Meinung.


----------



## DerJochen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Meinst du die Keystores profitieren oder die Kunden, denn die Keystores bekommen ja die Spiele mit DVD und Case und müssen das Ganze noch entsorgen irgendwann. Also ich habe im Keller nen ganzen Karton voll mit abgrubbelten Karten und allmöglichen Keys. 



rebel4life schrieb:


> Erinnert mich ein wenig an Grütze.
> 
> Für alle, die seine Datensammerlei nicht unterstützen wollen, gibt es hier nen besseren Link - da sieht er nicht die Herkunft:
> 
> Anonym zur URL



Datensammelei. Das macht Livezilla doch von selbst. Ich sehe nur woher die Leute kommen. Und sie bestellen komischerweise, was mich noch hoffen lässt, dass es doch Leute machen die sich selbst ein Bild machen und nicht auf die Hobbyjuristen aus irgendwelchen Foren hören.

Erinnert mich an diese Marktschreier aus dem Mittelalter oder so, die immer das Ende der Welt prophezeit haben oder andere Dinge. Die fanden dann ihre Anhänger und haben sich gefreut.


----------



## rebel4life (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Woher werden die Spiele denn bezogen? 3. Welt Länder oder Länder, in denen die fast nichts kosten?


----------



## Maja.h (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Aber jetzt BTT:
> 
> Steam verkauft z.B. bei Resident Evil 5 nen Key, den kann ich einsehen und muss ihn auch eintippen wenn ich das Spiel das erste Mal starte.
> 
> Diese Onlinekeystores profitieren hauptsächlich von den Preisen, denn wenn man bei so nem Händler ein neues Spiel für weniger als wie 60% des Ladenpreises bekommt, dann verzichtet man auf die Verpackung und holt es sich bei dem Keystore.



Steam ist auch autorisiert zu so einem Verkauf, im Gegensatz zu den Keyhändlern.




rebel4life schrieb:


> Wobei ich da eher noch Amazon UK bevorzuge, ist ähnlich billig und ich hab das Spiel in der Hand. Und vor allem ich bin absolut auf der sicheren Seite.
> 
> Steam UK/US + Amazon UK = besser als Onlinekeystore



Vorallem überhaupt sind Steam und Amazon UK legal und preislich auf gleicher Höhe.

Wer sicher gehen will legale Ware zu haben, bestellt incl. Datenträger bei Amazon UK.


----------



## DerJochen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*

Steam und UK sind auf gleicher Höhe? Wohl kaum. 

Hier kann man sich die einzelnen Preise anschauen:

Steam US:

Welcome to Steam

Steam DE:

Welcome to Steam

Steam UK:

Welcome to Steam

Das sind Preisunterschiede wie Tag / Nacht. Naja eigentlich nimmt Steam die US Preise und rechnet sie 1:1 in deutsche Preise um.

Kann da jedem noch diese Seite empfehlen:

Steam Unpowered



rebel4life schrieb:


> Woher werden die Spiele denn bezogen? 3. Welt Länder oder Länder, in denen die fast nichts kosten?



In Polen, Ukraine, Russland, Asien, UK, USA -eben dort wo es günstig ist. Bin ja selbst vor kurzem nach Polen gefahren und habe dort Modern Warfare 2 gekauft. Ich habe umgerechnet 24 Euro pro bezahlt und das war kurz NACH dem Release.

Wir leben halt im Teuro-Land. Man schau sich nur die Steam eigenen Preise an und vergleiche mit UK oder US. Aber was red ich. Jeder der in UK bestellt und gerne kennt das Problem.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. März 2010)

*AW: Onlinehandel mit Software-Keys grundsätzlich illegal?*



DerJochen schrieb:


> Wie man selbst als Mod so ein Müll schreiben kann. Es gibt kein Urteil in Bezug auf Spielekeys. Keins. Die Urteile beziehen sich meist auf Volumenlizenzen, nicht aber Cd-Keys aus Retailversionen. Also mit solchen Aussagen sollte man doch vorsichtig sein.



Ich finde es immer wieder bemitleidenswert, wie sich erwachsene Menschen verhalten, wenn es an sachlichen Argumenten fehlt, ja sogar einfache Formen von Höflichkeit vollkommen vergessen, trotz Öffentlichkeit. Wenn Sie schon bemüht sind Ihr Geschäftskonzept als legal hinzustellen, sollten zumindest die selbstverständlichen Umgangsformen angewendet werden.



DerJochen schrieb:


> Ich selbst war auch mal in Polen und habe dort geschaut und die Preise sind real. Und wo kein Kläger, da keine Anklage und die Firmen scheinen auch kein Interesse daran zu haben, wenn es illegal wäre, was zu unternehmen, denn sie verdienen auch über andere Länder ganz gut. EA in Polen bleibt nun mal EA und das Geld landet in deren Pott. So oder so.



Eine interessante Einstellung, Rechte zu verletzen, diesem bewusst zu sein und dennoch weiter zu machen mit dem Argument eine konkludente Legitimation zu vermuten, wo gar keine ist. Ich gehe recht in der Annahme, dass weder eine schriftliche noch sonst wie erteilte Einwilligung der jeweiligen Rechtsinhaber vorhanden ist? Wenn Ihr Geschäftsgebaren (für Sie persönlich) abgesegnet ist, warum bemühen Sie sich nicht für offizielle und rechtsgültige Genehmigungen von den jeweiligen Rechteinhabern?



DerJochen schrieb:


> EA hat den EA Download Manager. Dort lassen sich die Spiele ebenfalls legal herunterladen wie jetz zb Battlefield Bad Company 2. Bei MMORPGs lassen sich die Clients ebenfalls bei allen Herstellern herunter laden.
> 
> Und der Sinn ist die Einsparung der Versandkosten auf mehrere Wege. Was ich allerdings mache ist bei jedem Key der aus Polen, Russland, woher auch immer kommt ist natürlich die 19 % drauf rechnen die man auch beim Zoll würde drauf rechnen. Als nicht mehr Kleinunternehmer zahle ich monatlich meine Steuerabgaben. Also nicht hinter Aisa Limited verstecken oder sonst was. Ich habe nix zu verbergen. Sonst hätte ich nicht das Impressum was ich jetzt hätte.



Schön, dass zumindest dem deutschen Steuerrecht folge geleistet wird. Sind die drohenden Haftstrafen in der AO doch hoch genug, um von der Versuchung abzuschrecken. Schade, dass das für das Urheberrecht nicht gilt und man für einen Bruch dessen "nur" Unterlassungsansprüche fürchten muss.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch mal auf dieses Urteil, das dem OLG Beschluss zuvor ging verweisen. Man beachte, dass im Tenor zu keiner Zeit Volumenlizenzen erwähnt werden:

Hessenrecht Landesrechtsprechungsdatenbank Entscheidungen der hessischen Gerichte LG Frankfurt 6. Zivilkammer | 2-06 O 437/08, 2/06 O 437/08, 2-6 O 437/08, 2/6 O 437/08 | Urteil | Verletzung des Urheberrechts an einem Computerprogramm: Gestattung der

Um es auch für Sie als "Halbjurist" einfach zu erklären. Vor allem Absatz 31 und 33 sollten von Ihnen gut durchgelesen werden, da Sie ja nun nachweislich zugeben die Software und Keys aus Nicht-EU und Nicht-EWG Staaten zu beziehen:



> * Die Antragstellerin hatte die notwendige Zustimmung (§ 34 UrhG) nicht  erteilt.* Aufgrund des Erwerbs von CD-Roms mit der *koreanischen  Sprachversion* des Computerprogramms, die sich in Papier-Hüllen befanden,  auf denen von der Antragstellerin eine Seriennummer aufgeklebt worden  war, *hatte der Antragsgegner kein Recht erworben, anderen Personen eine  Vervielfältigung des Computerprogramms (in der deutschen Sprachversion)  zu gestatten,* *sondern lediglich, das ihm überlassene Computerprogramm  (in der koreanischen Sprachversion) zu nutzen und ggf. dieses Programm  zu verbreiten*. Insbesondere stellt weder die Papierhülle der CD-Rom noch  die auf der Papierhülle angebrachte Seriennummer eine Verkörperung  einer Lizenz zur Vervielfältigung eines Computerprogramms dar, die der  Antragsgegner hätte seinen Kunden einräumen können.





> Der Antragsgegner kann sich auch nicht auf Erschöpfung berufen. *Gemäß §  69c Ziff. 3 S. 2 UrhG erschöpft sich das Verbreitungsrecht in Bezug auf  ein Vervielfältigungsstück,* *wenn das Vervielfältigungsstück eines  Computerprogramms mit Zustimmung des Rechtsinhabers im Gebiet der  Europäischen Union oder eines EWG-Vertragsstaates im Wege der  Veräußerung in den Verkehr gebracht worden ist.* Vorliegend hat der  Antragsgegner aber bereits nicht in das Verbreitungsrecht, sondern das  Recht, die Vervielfältigung zu gestatten, eingegriffen. Eine Erschöpfung  dieses Gestattungsrechts sieht aber das Gesetz nicht vor. Zudem bezieht  sich die Erschöpfung auf das Vervielfältigungsstück, das mit Zustimmung  der Antragstellerin in den Bereich der EU bzw. EWG eingeführt wurde.  Vorliegend hat aber der Antragsgegner – im Hinblick auf die beiden  leeren Papierhüllen – keine Vervielfältigungsstücke des  Computerprogramms weiterverbreitet.


Ich möchte nun bezweifeln, dass die Einfuhr in die EU der russisch sprachigen (kein EU/EWG Land) Software mit dem dazu gehörigen russischen Key vom Urheber bewilligt wurde, geschweige denn die Weitergabe des russischen Key und die Nutzung mit per Download erworbener deutschsprachiger Software dem OLG Richterspruch entspricht. Die Folge ist, dass Erschöpfung nicht eingetreten ist und weiterhin Urheberrechte bestehen.

Sie sehen, dass meine Argumentation sachlich und nüchtern vorgetragen auf deutschem Recht und deutscher Rechtsprechung fußt. Ihre vermeintliche Legitimation besteht in einem Link (insgesamt nun im Thread schon dreimal von Ihnen verlinkt) zu einem Bewertungsportal, das als Geschäftsform eine Limited aufweisen kann, die neben diversen osteuropäischen Derivaten, wohl die unseriöseste Rechtsform in ganz Europa ist. 

Soviel zu mir persönlich als einfacher User des Forums...

--------------------------

 komme ich dennoch nicht umher als Moderator tätig zu werden. 

Nach Absprache mit der Administration, muss dieser Thread so aktuell und brisant das Thema auch ist, leider geschlossen werden. Wir können und wollen keine Plattform darstellen, für Diskussionen von und über gewerbliche Unternehmungen, deren tatsächliche Rechtsgeschäfte und Rechtsthematik nicht abschließend und unwiderruflich geklärt sind. Es versteht sich von selbst, dass das auch für andere Threads im Forum gilt und ein entsprechendes "Ausweichen" auf andere Threads nicht toleriert wird.

-CLOSED-


----------

